#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Практики и полная реализация

## Akimi

Читала вчера Золотую Гирлянду Кагью и вот что не поняла.
Фраза о "полной реализации".
Сказано что Ламы обучались и практиковали каждый раз при каждом перевоплощении.. но не всегда сказано о том что они получали полную реализацию.
Складывается такое впечатление будто они практикуют и перевоплощаются независимо от того получили ли они ПР или нет, а в каком-то из воплощений это наконец наступает. 
 :Frown: 

Может быть кто-то сможет мне просто объяснить что такое полная реализация в Кагью?
И что за этим следует?

----------


## Socalledi

Да, тоже что в Гелуг, Сакья и Ньингма.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Akimi

Не однозначно.  :Wink: 
Я не в курсе как у всех.

----------


## Socalledi

Ну, это состояние Будды. А про 5 видов его деятельности Вы только что прочитали.

----------


## Анасташа

> Читала вчера Золотую Гирлянду Кагью и вот что не поняла.
> Фраза о "полной реализации".
> Сказано что Ламы обучались и практиковали каждый раз при каждом перевоплощении.. но не всегда сказано о том что они получали полную реализацию.
> Складывается такое впечатление будто они практикуют и перевоплощаются независимо от того получили ли они ПР или нет, а в каком-то из воплощений это наконец наступает. 
> 
> 
> Может быть кто-то сможет мне просто объяснить что такое полная реализация в Кагью?
> И что за этим следует?


Возможно они намеренно каждый раз выбирают челоеческое рождение, просто в Бардо выбирая, где и кем родиться, хотя уже давно могли бы  вырваться из круга перерождений. Все это они делают из огромного сотстрадания к нам, человеским существам, стараясь помочь как можно большему количеству людей.

----------


## Socalledi

Я тут на днях высказывал своё мнение, но хочу подчеркнуть, что всё это область домыслов. Проверить трудновато будет.




> Вот ты говоришь, "ОН". Вопрос не в том, знает ли Будда Дхарму - знает разумеется - а вопрос в том насколько то существо, что живёт в мире, является ИМ, Буддой. Будда в Махаяне - это трикая. В "Украшении сутр Махаяны" даётся классификация нирманакай - высшие (Шакьямуни, Майтрея...), обычные (являются как учителя и бодхисаттвы) и особые (помогают определённым существам особыми средствами, например, нек. художники, артисты и т.д.).
> 
> По поводу Высших у меня вопросов не возникает. А вот по поводу 2-х других категорий как раз есть у меня мнение, что сознание такого существа неправомерно напрямую отождествлять с Дхармакаей. В противном случае получалось бы, что Будда являет в мире полное пробуждение независимо от кармы живых существ. Но на самом деле это делают только исторические Будды.
> 
> Мы можем говорить, что наши учителя - Будды, но они не являют этого в мире. Поэтому доказательно утверждать мы этого не можем.
> 
> С другой стороны, возникает уже упомянутый вопрос о формировании тулку-нирманакаи. Процесс движется по механизму 12 нидан, исключая первое звено. Т.е. санскары возникают искусственно. За ними должно следовать некое искусственное сознание, зародыш и т.д. Т.е. у родившегогся существа должна присутствовать мано-виджняна по образцу вполне обычного существа. И её формирование - заметь - связано с конкретными условиями конкретных родителей, местности и т.д. Этот человек будет, например, тибетцем или индусом. А нам, русским - как ни крути - придётся учить иностранные языки, чтобы с ним общаться.
> 
> Речь не о том, что он открывает Дхарму заново. Речь о том, что чтобы быть ИМ, он сначала должен им стать. А это требует от него усилий на протяжении жизни. Хотя, вполне вероятно, усилия эти не настолько затруднительны для него как для нас. Вот примерно так я думаю.

----------


## Akimi

Socalledi
очень сложно - я в терминологии настолько не понимаю.

----------


## Akimi

ВОпрос в том что подразумевается под словами "полная реализация" в описании.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Socalledi

Смысл в том, что Будда является в мир совсем полным и совершенным Буддой только в таких телах как Шакьямуни, Майтрея и т.д. Во всех др. случаях он может и быть Буддой по сути, но его проявление в мире не будет таковым в полной мере, поскольку будет зависеть от кармы существ этого мира, которая пока не созрела для явления Будды.

Учитель по сути м.б. Буддой. Но он не Будда для всех кто живёт в мире. И самому ему для помощи другим требуется учиться и прилагать др. усилия.

А полная реализация по буддийски - это именно состояние Будды. Для его описания есть важнейшие философские тексты, но вот там-то полно терминологии.

----------


## Анасташа

> Socalledi
> очень сложно - я в терминологии настолько не понимаю.


 Почитай "Нерушимые истины" Реджинальда А. Рея, а потом "Тайны мира Ваджры". Там очень подробно обо всем написано.

----------


## Akimi

> Смысл в том, что Будда является в мир совсем полным и совершенным Буддой только в таких телах как Шакьямуни, Майтрея и т.д. Во всех др. случаях он может и быть Буддой по сути, но его проявление в мире не будет таковым в полной мере, поскольку будет зависеть от кармы существ этого мира, которая пока не созрела для явления Будды.
> 
> Учитель по сути м.б. Буддой. Но он не Будда для всех кто живёт в мире. И самому ему для помощи другим требуется учиться и прилагать др. усилия.
> 
> А полная реализация по буддийски - это именно состояние Будды. Для его описания есть важнейшие философские тексты, но вот там-то полно терминологии.


Понял!
Т.е. я правильно предположила что они практикуют не имея как бы изначальной полной реализации. Круть.

А что в буддизме заменяет понятие христианской души?

Вернее что именно перевоплощается?

----------


## Socalledi

> Понял!
> Т.е. я правильно предположила что они практикуют не имея как бы изначальной полной реализации. Круть.
> 
> А что в буддизме заменяет понятие христианской души?


Не совсем то. Если речь о том, что кто-то когда-то достиг полной реализации, то тогда это именно Будда.

Проблема возникает, когда говорят, что такой-то лама является перерождением какого-либо Будды или сиддха. Тогда возникает вопрос, а всеведующий ли он как Будда?

Ну, вот я и пишу, что имхо изначально (до рождения в мире) он уже Будда. Но когда он родился в мире, где карма существ не позволяет проявиться Будде в полной мере, он не является в полной мере "самим собой" что ли. Т.е. это существо имеет как бы искусственно сформированное сознание, которое само по себе ещё не сознание Будды. Оно является как бы отблеском сознания Будды.

Насчёт души - это долгая беседа. Лучше уж и правда почитать. Объяснение существования просто другое по ср. с христианством.

----------


## Анасташа

> Понял!
> Т.е. я правильно предположила что они практикуют не имея как бы изначальной полной реализации. Круть.
> 
> А что в буддизме заменяет понятие христианской души?
> 
> Вернее что именно перевоплощается?


 
В общем, это и есть душа.  А вообще, изначальная сущность будды внутри нас, как источник нашей индивидуальности. Как пишет Кхенпо Цултрим: " Это ясная  легкость, которая составляет основу нашего существа".

----------


## Akimi

> В общем, это и есть душа.  А вообще, изначальная сущность будды внутри нас, как источник нашей индивидуальности. Как пишет Кхенпо Цултрим: " Это ясная  легкость, которая составляет основу нашего существа".


По поводу души много раз натыкалась на неоднозначные реакции со стороны буддистов  :Embarrassment:

----------


## matoos

а что по вашему душа?

----------


## Akimi

> а что по вашему душа?


Ах если бы я знала  :Wink:

----------


## matoos

> Ах если бы я знала


мож вам с этим сначала разобраться :EEK!:

----------


## Ынь

> Смысл в том, что Будда является в мир совсем полным и совершенным Буддой только в таких телах как Шакьямуни, Майтрея и т.д. Во всех др. случаях он может и быть Буддой по сути, но его проявление в мире не будет таковым в полной мере, поскольку будет зависеть от кармы существ этого мира, которая пока не созрела для явления Будды.
> 
> Учитель по сути м.б. Буддой. Но он не Будда для всех кто живёт в мире. И самому ему для помощи другим требуется учиться и прилагать др. усилия.
> 
> А полная реализация по буддийски - это именно состояние Будды. Для его описания есть важнейшие философские тексты, но вот там-то полно терминологии.


Будда Шакьямуни тоже не всеми воспринимался как Будда. То, как его воспринимали, зависело от кармы воспринимающих.
В наше время есть реализованные люди, которые могут видеть ЕСДЛ как Авалокитешвару. Я слышала о таких.
Миларепу кто-то из учеников видел в форме божества, а кто-то просто как "голого человека, который спит" (из "Слов моего всеблагого Учителя" Патрула Ринпоче)
Мысль такая: Будда, как и любое существо, проявляется в зависимости от кармы тех, кто видит его. Нет разницы в этом смысле между Татхагатой и Учителем, который достиг полной реализации и являет себя в обычной форме для слабых умом существ.

Но ведь не каждый Учитель - Будда. И не каждый, кто перерождается из сострадания и создает линию тулку - Будда (для этого нужно обладать высокой реализацией, но не обязательно реализацией буддовости). А в плане необходимости учиться - для тех, кто не достиг полной реализации, но уже перерождается осознанно, некоторая необходимость в обучении есть (даже не обучение, а вспоминание что ли). Для тех, кто достиг полной реализации, обучение не более чем искусное средство, чтобы продемонстрировать путь. Это ИМХО. Но мы, обычные существа, не можем определить, кто какой реализации достиг. Да и необходимости в этом, кажется, нет никакой.

----------


## Норбу

> Но ведь не каждый Учитель - Будда. И не каждый, кто перерождается из сострадания и создает линию тулку - Будда (для этого нужно обладать высокой реализацией, но не обязательно реализацией буддовости). А в плане необходимости учиться - для тех, кто не достиг полной реализации, но уже перерождается осознанно, некоторая необходимость в обучении есть (даже не обучение, а вспоминание что ли). Для тех, кто достиг полной реализации, обучение не более чем искусное средство, чтобы продемонстрировать путь. Это ИМХО. Но мы, обычные существа, не можем определить, кто какой реализации достиг. Да и необходимости в этом, кажется, нет никакой.


правильно заметили, что "буддаметра" нету у нас, но необходимость как раз есть и большая. Ведь не каждый "Тулку" действительно Тулку. И не каждый "Ринпоче" дествительно Ринпоче. Поэтому анализ и "проверка" учителя, хоть и примитивная логическая и информационная, должна быть. Поэтому, каким бы не "реализованным и наперерожденным" был учитель, не стоит принимать сразу такую пассивную позицию по отношению в нему самому  :Smilie:

----------


## Ынь

> правильно заметили, что "буддаметра" нету у нас, но необходимость как раз есть и большая. Ведь не каждый "Тулку" действительно Тулку. И не каждый "Ринпоче" дествительно Ринпоче. Поэтому анализ и "проверка" учителя, хоть и примитивная логическая и информационная, должна быть. Поэтому, каким бы не "реализованным и наперерожденным" был учитель, не стоит принимать сразу такую пассивную позицию по отношению в нему самому


Если нету того, чем определить, буддометра или мудрости, значит и нельзя определить. А проверять нужно, я согласна, перед тем, как принять кого-л как Учителя. Проверять, анализируя его качества. Но это непросто очень. Очень зависит от адекватности проверяющего...

----------


## Socalledi

> Будда Шакьямуни тоже не всеми воспринимался как Будда. То, как его воспринимали, зависело от кармы воспринимающих.
> В наше время есть реализованные люди, которые могут видеть ЕСДЛ как Авалокитешвару. Я слышала о таких.
> Миларепу кто-то из учеников видел в форме божества, а кто-то просто как "голого человека, который спит" (из "Слов моего всеблагого Учителя" Патрула Ринпоче)
> Мысль такая: Будда, как и любое существо, проявляется в зависимости от кармы тех, кто видит его. Нет разницы в этом смысле между Татхагатой и Учителем, который достиг полной реализации и являет себя в обычной форме для слабых умом существ.


Всё это так. Тем не менее, существуют опр. доктринальные положения, которые не следует опровергать своими рассуждениями в силу их авторитета. В частности:

1) Будда Шакьямуни основал Дхарму на земле в нашу эпоху. Махаяна (согласно Махаянасутрааламкаре) рассматривает Шакьямуни как высшую нирманакаю. В силу учения о трёх каях (гл. Абхисамая аламкара) сознание Шакьямуни тождественно дхармакае. Также мы знаем, что Шакьямуни не учился Дхарме в той своей жизни (у него были небуддийские учителя, но буддийской Дхарме он не учился). Т.е. согласно Махаяне, Шакьямуни пришёл в мир как плностью достигший Будда, продемонстрировал деяния Будды и оставил наследие в виде Дхармы. Поэтому невозможно утверждать, что Шакьямуни с т.з. Махаяны обучался в той жизни буддийской Дхарме.

2) Все остальные - даже самые продвинутые и уважаемые святые - учились Дхарме. В противном случае придётся признать, что возможно явить в мире полное Пробуждение вне зависимости от готовности мира к такому событию. Т.е. сам я не видал ни Авалокитешвары, ни радужных тел, но вполне допускаю, что кто-то их видел. Однако явление некой группе последователей ещё не означает "явление в мире". Махаяна понимает под "явлением в мире" именно деяния Будды.

3) Если предположить, что ум учителя с самого момента его рождения является Дхармакаей, придётся как-то объяснять механизм его явления в мир. А единственное объяснение - это звенья зависимого возникновения. Если карма всего мира позволяет воплотиться Будде в теле - это одно. Но откуда возьмётся такая возможность в таком мире как наш? И почему тогда не понарождаться в каждом городе по десятку Будд, которым не надо ничему учиться, которые с самого начала всеведующие и могут обучить всех подходящей Дхарме? Воображать себе истории про читающих по-тибетски свиней можно сколько душе угодно, а за учением почему-то все идут к образованным ламам. И все тулку, включая Кармапу, ЕСДЛ и др. в молодости интенсивно учатся. Если бы им не надо было ничему учиться - чего тогда строить тантрические и философские дацаны?

На самом деле "тулку" - это в тибетском понимании не только перерождение Будды или полного сиддха, но и перерожденцы Бодхисаттв, которые м.б. разного уровня, в т.ч. и уровня накопления. Поэтому обобщать разговор о тулку-нирманакае на всех тулку нет смысла. А касательно влияния на институт тулку вопросов политики и финансов - тут и вовсе уже написаны целые исследования, в т.ч. и на русском изданы - очень всё грамотно - всё это, вероятно, широко имеет место.

----------


## Fat

> Если нету того, чем определить, буддометра или мудрости, значит и нельзя определить. А проверять нужно, я согласна, перед тем, как принять кого-л как Учителя. Проверять, анализируя его качества. Но это непросто очень. Очень зависит от адекватности проверяющего...


Буддометра, значит нет, а адекватометр, можно подумать, есть  :Big Grin:  ...

----------


## Ынь

Я вовсе не утверджала, что любой Учитель или любой тулку является буддой и тем более - Татхагатой. Но ваше утверждение, что сознание будд, являющихся в наше время в форме обычных людей, - не дхармакая, кажется мне не обоснованным. И ваши новые доводы не убедительнее прежних. Я слышала, что  некоторые Учителя являются эманациями Шакьямуни. Вероятно, это так и есть. Тогда тем более странно утверждать, что их сознание - не дхармакая.




> 3) Если предположить, что ум учителя с самого момента его рождения является Дхармакаей, придётся как-то объяснять механизм его явления в мир. А единственное объяснение - это звенья зависимого возникновения.


А с чего вы взяли, что это единственное объяснение. Если нет первого звена, какие есть основания говорить о наличии цепи? Деяния будд не оставляют отпечатков. Связь между намерением и результатом у них ничем не опосредована. Намерение будд помогать ж.с. уже существует. Соответственно, для проявления будды в каком-то месте необходимо только одно условие - живое существо, которое нуждается в помощи будды и имеет возможность эту помощь принять. Где бы ни появилось такое существо, появится и будда. И именно в том обличье, которое наиболее полезно.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> 2) Все остальные - даже самые продвинутые и уважаемые святые - учились Дхарме. В противном случае придётся признать, что возможно явить в мире полное Пробуждение вне зависимости от готовности мира к такому событию. Т.е. сам я не видал ни Авалокитешвары, ни радужных тел, но вполне допускаю, что кто-то их видел. Однако явление некой группе последователей ещё не означает "явление в мире". Махаяна понимает под "явлением в мире" именно деяния Будды..


Да ну прям индейцы, или кто там бегал в то время, в Америке знали про Будду? Так что не всем он предстал как реализованное существо, кто-то его и вообще не знал. Да и следуя Учению, не факт, что ты видишь в Учителе Будду.

----------


## Fritz

> 3) Если предположить, что ум учителя с самого момента его рождения является Дхармакаей, придётся как-то объяснять механизм его явления в мир. А единственное объяснение - это звенья зависимого возникновения.


А что, механизм как механизм - звенья, только без трёх компонентов-клеш. Буддство не характеризуется и не измеряется  количеством выученных текстов и байтами информации. Тексты и байты лишь помогают пресечь ашравы - возникновение клеш на почве всего остального.

----------


## Socalledi

А я, собственно, и не заявляю свою позицию по данному вопросу как основательную. Наоборот - никакого серьёзного доктринального снования считать чьё-либо сознание не сознанием Будды я не знаю (просто потому что в учении об этом я не видел ничего).

А по логике для имени-формы требуется сначала виджняна, а для неё сначала санскары.




> А с чего вы взяли, что это единственное объяснение.


А вот Вы меня и познакомьте с др. объяснением. Буду признателен, но только если это будет именно объяснение, а не призыв верить во что говорят, а не то я Буддой никогда не стану.

Ну, а вот если Вы скажете, что мано-виджняна новорожденного тулку в наше время впрямую тождественна дхармакае, вот тогда - извините - съем Вашу позицию несоответствиями. Готовы - давайте попробуем.

----------


## Ынь

Socalledi

12-и звенная цепь - это механизм вращения в сансаре. Не согласны? Так почему же будды должны рождаться в соответствии с "логикой" этого механизма, а не иначе? Я тоже не знаю доктринальных описаний или объяснений этому процессу. 




> А вот Вы меня и познакомьте с др. объяснением. Буду признателен, но только если это будет именно объяснение, а не призыв верить во что говорят, а не то я Буддой никогда не стану.


 Нифига себе угрозы! Значит, все от меня зависит?  :EEK!:  А еще на Памкина наезжал (когда он в нирвану просил забрать) :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Ну, а вот если Вы скажете, что мано-виджняна новорожденного тулку в наше время впрямую тождественна дхармакае, вот тогда - извините - съем Вашу позицию несоответствиями. Готовы - давайте попробуем.


Ну, если вы объясните, чем на момент рождения мано-виджняна тулку (предположительно - воплощения Будды Авалокитешвары) отличается от мано-виджняны Шакьямуни... 
Про два вида дхармакаи было же где-то в "приседаниях". Дхармакая (в полном объеме этого термина) и мано-виждняна не могут быть тождеством.

----------


## Socalledi

> 12-и звенная цепь - это механизм вращения в сансаре. Не согласны? Так почему же будды должны рождаться в соответствии с "логикой" этого механизма, а не иначе?


Цепь описывает полный механизм - и вращения, и выхода из сансары. На то есть спец. сутра (я серый - названий не помню), когда царю подарили символическое изображение пратьясамутпады, которое он созерцал и достиг архатства.

Другого способа рождения, кроме как изложенного в учении, я не знаю. Если Будды его знают, они про него не рассказали.  :Cry: 




> А еще на Памкина наезжал (когда он в нирвану просил забрать)


Я просто не хотел с ним расставаться.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Ну, если вы объясните, чем на момент рождения мано-виджняна тулку (предположительно - воплощения Будды Авалокитешвары) отличается от мано-виджняны Шакьямуни...
> Про два вида дхармакаи было же где-то в "приседаниях". Дхармакая (в полном объеме этого термина) и мано-виждняна не могут быть тождеством.


Так я же и пытаюсь объяснить. Мано-виджняну не получается отождествить с Дхармакаей как ни крути. Поэтому назвать кого-то из ныне рождающихся самим Авалокитешварой впрямую и безоговорочно не выйдет. Но это не значит, что не м.б. воплощения. Просто ему придётся очень быстро развиваться в жизни и достигать способностей помогать всем нам.

Другое дело Будда Шакьямуни. На этот случай есть спец. термин "высшая нирманакая" (Махаянасутрааламкара). Существует множество описаний 12 важнейших, а также разных малых деяний Будды. Т.е. говорится, что он прямо новорожденный пошёл по земле, под его ногами расцветали лотосы и т.д. Из всего сказанного приходится сделать вывод, что мано-виджняны у него не было. 

Тем, не менее, в той же самой Махаянасутрааламкаре даются термины "обычная нирманакая" и "особая нирманакая". Т.е. это принципиально другие нирманакаи - раз по-другому называются.

Есть ещё термин "великая нирманакая" - это о буддах в чистых землях (Амитабха и др.).  Откуда этот термин я сейчас не скажу.





> Да ну прям индейцы, или кто там бегал в то время, в Америке знали про Будду? Так что не всем он предстал как реализованное существо, кто-то его и вообще не знал. Да и следуя Учению, не факт, что ты видишь в Учителе Будду.


Индейцы не знали, они назывались "варвары", как и древние славяне. И даже двоюродный брат Будды не знал (как его звали - Дэвадатта или как?). Речь о том как Махаяна говорит о самой себе: она излагается в мире историческим Буддой и некоторое время существует. Будда является её источником, а любое др. существо вынуждено ей обучаться.

----------


## Ынь

> Так я же и пытаюсь объяснить. Мано-виджняну не получается отождествить с Дхармакаей как ни крути.


Не тождество еще не значит противоречие.



> Другое дело Будда Шакьямуни. На этот случай есть спец. термин "высшая нирманакая" (Махаянасутрааламкара). Существует множество описаний 12 важнейших, а также разных малых деяний Будды. Т.е. говорится, что он прямо новорожденный пошёл по земле, под его ногами расцветали лотосы и т.д. Из всего сказанного приходится сделать вывод, что мано-виджняны у него не было.


Как из лотосов следует вывод про мано-виджняну? А Падмасамбхава из лотоса родился. В жизнеописании Чже Цонкапы тоже много чудесного рассказывается о его рождении. С ними как?




> Тем, не менее, в той же самой Махаянасутрааламкаре даются термины "обычная нирманакая" и "особая нирманакая". Т.е. это принципиально другие нирманакаи - раз по-другому называются.Есть ещё термин "великая нирманакая" - это о буддах в чистых землях


Другие-то другие, но чем они отличаются? Может, их отличия как раз кармой (или "потребностями") существ и определяются? Кто-то может видеть божеств, а кто-то только грубые формы?

----------


## Socalledi

> Не тождество еще не значит противоречие.


Про противоречие речи нет.




> Как из лотосов следует вывод про мано-виджняну? А Падмасамбхава из лотоса родился. В жизнеописании Чже Цонкапы тоже много чудесного рассказывается о его рождении. С ними как?


Все махасиддхи (Падмасамбхава - один из 84) практиковали тантру и достигли реализации практики. Т.е., иными словами, они учились Дхарме. Тогда как Будда Шакьямуни не учился в той жизни Дхарме, т.к. из этого следовали бы противоречия махаянскому описанию Будды и Дхармы. Придётся сделать вывод о том, что рождение исторического Будды является особенным.

Все остальные случаи вписываются в зависимое возникновение. Если попытаться сказать, что Будды воплощаются в мире без механизма зависимого возникновения, это будет означать, что они способны учить живых существ Дхарме вне зависимости от кармы живых существ. Но это невозможно.

Сколько ни тверди, мол собаки в святых местах - это дакини, Будда может стать животным и помогать живым существам в теле животного - реального положения дел это не изменит. А именно, учителям нужна правильная линия преемственности и обучение. Только пройдя обучение они являются компетентными учителями.

Правда, люди много у кого и много чему учатся, но это, как говорится, совсем уже другая история.

----------


## Ынь

> Про противоречие речи нет.


А раз речи нет, значит это либо 4 альтернативы, либо 3. А из этого следует, что "вывод, что мано-виджняны у него не было" неверен.
 Про остальное, кажется, уже по третьему кругу пошли. Согласна, рождение Татхагаты - явление особенное. Но после ухода Татхагаты в мир приходят Учителя, его эманации, которые при рождении являют знаки реализации и обучаются не для себя, а для нас - чтобы показать путь. Об этом говорится в махаянском учении о Гуру-йоге, поэтому махаяне это не противоречит. Останемся уж что ли при своем, а то так бесконечно спорить можно...

----------


## Socalledi

А я, извините, как-то не расчитываю, что кто-то останется при моём. И сам чужое перенимаю только после анализа. Про альтернативы и вывод, извините, ничего не понял.

Моё мнение-то, что если это нирманакаи, то они только для нас обучаются, т.к. они пришли только для нас.

----------


## Ынь

> Про альтернативы и вывод, извините, ничего не понял.


Ну, четыре вида логических соотношений бывают между объектами (тут эти объекты - дхармакая и мано-виджняна). Два из них мы вроде как отвергли выше - тождество и противоречие. Остаются 2 - три и четыре альтернативы. Оба эти соотношения подразумевают, что должно быть нечто, что одновременно является и тем, и другим объектом, в данном случае - и дхармакаей и мано-виджняной. Если у Татхагаты при рождении есть дхармакая, у него должна быть и мано-виджняна. Если это не так, остается только противоречие, а вы сами сказали, что про него речи нет.

А если без логических выкладок, то сознание ясного света - это наитончайшее ментальное сознание, та же мано-виджняна. Куда она по-вашему у Будды делась?




> Моё мнение-то, что если это нирманакаи, то они только для нас обучаются, т.к. они пришли только для нас.


 Ну дык и я о том же. Только нирманакаи без дхармакаи-то быть не может. А если считать, что в наше время нет будд в полном смысле этого слова, будд, обладающих трикаей, то будут проблемы с Гуру-йогой. Тогда действия Учителя, которые не по нраву вашему эго, легко можно увидеть как недостаточную компетентность Учителя.

----------


## Socalledi

> Ну, четыре вида логических соотношений бывают между объектами (тут эти объекты - дхармакая и мано-виджняна). Два из них мы вроде как отвергли выше - тождество и противоречие. Остаются 2 - три и четыре альтернативы. Оба эти соотношения подразумевают, что должно быть нечто, что одновременно является и тем, и другим объектом, в данном случае - и дхармакаей и мано-виджняной. Если у Татхагаты при рождении есть дхармакая, у него должна быть и мано-виджняна. Если это не так, остается только противоречие, а вы сами сказали, что про него речи нет.


Говоря "нет противоречия", я имел в виду, что в целом Будда может иметь и Дхармакаю и мано-виджняны у своих проявлений в мире. Эти мано-виджняны не тождественны Дхармакае. Если сказать тождественны - возникнут противоречия. Поэтому сами эти проявления требуют каждый раз некого развития. По-моему это вполне естественно - в этом основной тезис.

У Будды при полной реализации наступает момент, когда его сознание (т.е. мано-виджняна) уступает место дхармакае. Если говорить о практике (обучению) Дхармы при жизни, то это будет общий ход. Но про исторического Будду такого сказать нельзя, т.к. это также повлечёт противоречия.




> А если без логических выкладок, то сознание ясного света - это наитончайшее ментальное сознание, та же мано-виджняна. Куда она по-вашему у Будды делась?


Не выйдет без выкладок, т.к. эта тема прямо не освещена в доктрине.

У Будды тончайшее сознание эквивалентно Дхармакае, и собственно Будда является трикаей. Речь о том, что новорожденный тулку - хотя и может быть воплощением трикаи,  собственно трикаей не будет, а будет иметь мано-виджняну. Чтобы устранить мано-виджняну и стать трикаей ему надо развиваться.

Ну что ещё сказать? Вы хоть дайте понять в чём проблема. Я её не вижу.

----------


## Ынь

Я поняла, о чем вы. 
Мано-виждняна, как и грубое тело, видимо, издержки кармы ж.с., которые без этого не сумеют будду воспринять :Smilie: 
Но по сути мано-виджняна - это только ясность и познающая способность. У нас это дело омрачено еще кучей клеш, а у Будды - нет. У нас потенциал сознания не реализован, а у Будды - реализован. Когда подобная трансформация сознания происходит, и говорится, что сознание Будды превратилось в Дхармакаю. Но Дхармакая (которая Джняна-дхармакая), несомненно, остается ясной и познающей по сути. Так что смена наименования здесь не означает полного изменения всех качеств. ИМХО.

----------


## Socalledi

> Но по сути мано-виджняна - это только ясность и познающая способность.


Во-во уже ближе. А вот Дхармакая по сути - это не только ясность и познающая способность, но всеведение, описываемое в АСА в 173 аспектах. Так что тут не просто смена наименования, а довольно существенная смена.

Ту ведь речь попросту о чём. Нам, гражданам налогоплательщикам, сильно надо помочь, и Будда об этом знает и помочь хочет. Он для этого являет самые разные облики и дела. Эти явления наз. "нирманакая". 

Однако, важнейшей помощью, без которой всё остальное не слишком эффективно, является обучение нас Дхарме. Источником Дхармы по Махаяне является самбхогакая, которую мы, как ни тужься, не увидим и не услышим. Что же тогда делать Будде? 

Ну, во-первых, он являет себя в виде канона, ступ и даже, может быть, в виде записанной на магнитофон речи. Но и этого мало. Нужен человек - настоящий, не иллюзорный. Как возникает человек?

12 звеньев описывают как вознивает в т.ч. и человек. Т.е. надо сначала создать санскары. Откуда они возьмутся. Вывод один - из самбхогакаи. Затем должна возникнуть виджняна, которая послужит причиной всей дальнейшей жизни этого человека. Т.е. эта виджняна уже сама по себе будет нирманакаей, а следовательно она не тождественна дхармакае. Это всё о неисторических Буддах, рождающихся в мире.

Затем они должны родиться и затратить нек. усилия, чтобы их "ясность и познающая способность" полностью отождествилась с дхармакаей. Если предположить иное - т.е. что не требуется усилий, тогда выйдет, что вне зависимости от кармы учеников этот новорожденный уже будет трикаей. Получится, что с трикаей можно встретиться, не создав для этого карму. Тогда прямо с рождения такой человек должен уметь говорить на всех языках, всех всему обучать и т.д. Но этого не происходит.

----------


## Ынь

А всеведение - полностью развитая познающая способность  :Smilie:  Трансформация, конечно, существенная.

Хорошо, если весь этот разговор так или иначе в области наших предположений, почему бы ни предположить, что новорожденное воплощение будды и есть трикая, и обладает всеми способностями трикаи, но во времена упадка нет существ, которые могут это воспринять. И они видят то, что позволяет им их карма - младенца, который плачет и не говорит. Карма ж.с. определяет только их восприятие, но не способности будды с его стороны.

Как же иначе объяснить, чтот Асанга сначала не видел Майтрейю вообще, хотя тот был рядом, потом увидел собаку, а потом после некоторых действий - Майтрейю. Майтрейя-то не развивался и не деградировал, а Асанга видел по-разному.

А еще подумала по поводу необучения Дхарме Будды Шакьямуни - ведь обучаться-то ему было и не у кого. Татхагата приходит в мир, когда Дхарма предыдущего Будды полностью исчезает в мире. Да и некоторые ученики его не обучались в нашем понимании (слушание-размышление-медитация) - им одного слова Будды было достаточно для пробуждения - такие отпечатки.

----------


## Socalledi

Именно в области предположенией. Традиция тулку берёт начало от 1-го Кармапы. И в доктрине об этом трудно обнаружить что-то определённое. 

Но то что Будда Шакьямуни не обучался Дхарме в той жизни чётко следует из того ,что он 1) был-таки трикая, 2) согласно описанию деяний уже само его рождение было деянием Будды (нельзя противоречить доктрине) и 3) в жизни учиться было негде. Кроме того, возникает вопрос Андрея - открывает ли Будда Дхарму заново или знает с самого начала.




> почему бы ни предположить, что новорожденное воплощение будды и есть трикая, и обладает всеми способностями трикаи, но во времена упадка нет существ, которые могут это воспринять.


А я ведь примерно так и предполагаю. Весь разговор идёт не в плоскости личных качеств трикая, а в её возможности присутствия в мире. Если на этого младенца посмотрит Авалокитешвара, вполне вероятно, он увидит Майтрею. Но мы-то пока видим только младенца. А вот чтобы этому младенцу стать ЕСДЛ, надо чтобы он прошёл обучение и тренировку. Такая вот мысль.

----------


## Ынь

> А вот чтобы этому младенцу стать ЕСДЛ, надо чтобы он прошёл обучение и тренировку. Такая вот мысль.


Так штука-то не в том, чтобы он стал ЕСДЛ, а в том, чтобы мы увидели в ЕСДЛ Будду. А для этого не он, а мы должны пройти тренировку.

----------


## Socalledi

Ну, вот мы чтобы пройти тренировку имеем возможность куда-то поехать для встречи с ЕСДЛ или кем-то ещё. Чтобы такая возможность для нас в принципе была, сначала сам ЕСДЛ и др. должны затратить некие усилия. Само собой ничего не произойдёт.

----------


## Пилигрим

> 3) Если предположить, что ум учителя с самого момента его рождения является Дхармакаей, придётся как-то объяснять механизм его явления в мир. А единственное объяснение - это звенья зависимого возникновения. Если карма всего мира позволяет воплотиться Будде в теле - это одно. Но откуда возьмётся такая возможность в таком мире как наш? И почему тогда не понарождаться в каждом городе по десятку Будд, которым не надо ничему учиться, которые с самого начала всеведующие и могут обучить всех подходящей Дхарме? Воображать себе истории про читающих по-тибетски свиней можно сколько душе угодно, а за учением почему-то все идут к образованным ламам. И все тулку, включая Кармапу, ЕСДЛ и др. в молодости интенсивно учатся. Если бы им не надо было ничему учиться - чего тогда строить тантрические и философские дацаны?
> 
> На самом деле "тулку" - это в тибетском понимании не только перерождение Будды или полного сиддха, но и перерожденцы Бодхисаттв, которые м.б. разного уровня, в т.ч. и уровня накопления. Поэтому обобщать разговор о тулку-нирманакае на всех тулку нет смысла. А касательно влияния на институт тулку вопросов политики и финансов - тут и вовсе уже написаны целые исследования, в т.ч. и на русском изданы - очень всё грамотно - всё это, вероятно, широко имеет место.


А если предположить, что Будда пуст? Что вначале? Будда, со всеми соответствующими ему характеристиками, и как следствие этого,  последующее наименование его Буддой?  Или же Будда появляется исключительно после наименования некой основы Буддой?

----------


## Socalledi

А это к Вам вопрос, что вначале - Будда или представление о Будде? 

Т.е., как я понимаю, разговор не с т.з. Будды (он и так всё видит), а с нашей т.з. Весь топик именно с нашей т.з.

----------


## Пилигрим

> А это к Вам вопрос, что вначале - Будда или представление о Будде? 
> 
> Т.е., как я понимаю, разговор не с т.з. Будды (он и так всё видит), а с нашей т.з. Весь топик именно с нашей т.з.


А что разве существует еще какой то Будда, кроме как с нашей (моей) точки зрения?

----------


## Пилигрим

Socalledi, прошу прощения, надо бежать. Если возможно договорим завтра.

----------


## Socalledi

Ну вот, сбежал.  :Confused: 

Пойду тогда и я.  :Cry: 

На самом деле тема про пустоту Будды и ж.с. не совсем шаблонная. Есть там за что зацепиться (главное не падать). Вот, например, вопрос, если рассмотреть ж.с. как пустое, причём не себя, а другое ж.с. Как его полностью редуцировать к основе и обозначению основы, когда присутствует "его собственная" т.з. на него самого?  :Wink:

----------


## Ынь

> Вот, например, вопрос, если рассмотреть ж.с. как пустое, причём не себя, а другое ж.с. Как его полностью редуцировать к основе и обозначению основы, когда присутствует "его собственная" т.з. на него самого?


А чем его т.з. мешает? Разве она находится где-то за пределами основы для обозначения (его 5-и скандх)?

----------


## Socalledi

> А чем его т.з. мешает? Разве она находится где-то за пределами основы для обозначения (его 5-и скандх)?


В том-то и дело, что её никак не исключить из основы для обозначения. А как же тогда редуцировать? Получится, что с нашей т.з. такая основа для обозначения имеет собственное существование.

Был это камень или что угодно - всё понятно. А как быть, если у него своё сознание?

----------


## Ынь

> В том-то и дело, что её никак не исключить из основы для обозначения. А как же тогда редуцировать? Получится, что с нашей т.з. такая основа для обозначения имеет собственное существование.
> 
> Был это камень или что угодно - всё понятно. А как быть, если у него своё сознание?


А чем отличается абсолютный анализ своего и чужого сознания? Оно также зависит от причин, моментов во времени (условно - "частей") и обозначения мыслью. Он обозначает как "мое сознание", а вы - как "его сознание".

Вы ж вроде как за взгляды прасангиков ратовали. А в Прасангике пустота "я" и пустота феноменов отличаются только объектами, а не способами пустотности.

----------


## matoos

> Именно в области предположенией. Традиция тулку берёт начало от 1-го Кармапы. И в доктрине об этом трудно обнаружить что-то определённое. 
> 
> Но то что Будда Шакьямуни не обучался Дхарме в той жизни чётко следует из того ,что он 1) был-таки трикая, 2) согласно описанию деяний уже само его рождение было деянием Будды (нельзя противоречить доктрине) и 3) в жизни учиться было негде. Кроме того, возникает вопрос Андрея - открывает ли Будда Дхарму заново или знает с самого начала.
> 
> 
> 
> А я ведь примерно так и предполагаю. Весь разговор идёт не в плоскости личных качеств трикая, а в её возможности присутствия в мире. Если на этого младенца посмотрит Авалокитешвара, вполне вероятно, он увидит Майтрею. Но мы-то пока видим только младенца. А вот чтобы этому младенцу стать ЕСДЛ, надо чтобы он прошёл обучение и тренировку. Такая вот мысль.


позвольте направить вас :Smilie: к цитате из следующего источника:
Лобсан Чойки Гьялцен "Ритуал почитания Учителя......"
стр.106-108(комм 70), там все подробно и ясно.

----------


## Socalledi

> позвольте направить васк цитате из следующего источника:
> Лобсан Чойки Гьялцен "Ритуал почитания Учителя......"
> стр.106-108(комм 70), там все подробно и ясно.


К сожалению, не имею этой прекрасной книги. Она довольно дорогая. А поскольку я слышал почти все лекции, послужившие для неё основой, кроме одной, я не стал её покупать. Если поделитесь сканами или приведёте цитату, буду признателен.

----------


## Socalledi

> А чем отличается абсолютный анализ своего и чужого сознания? Оно также зависит от причин, моментов во времени (условно - "частей") и обозначения мыслью. Он обозначает как "мое сознание", а вы - как "его сознание".


Как я понимаю, методологически ничем не отличается. Но возникает следующий парадокс. Анализ "неодушевлённого" предмета действительно позволяет абстрагироваться от любой другой т.з. на него кроме своей, и тогда такой предмет анализируется как феномен, или явление - всё прекрасно.

А вот как же нам абстрагироваться от собственной т.з. "одушевлённого" предмета? Чисто формально - понятно как - рассмотреть его как феномен. Но абстракция-то вроде бы не очень выходит качественная. Как минимум какой-то полифеномен.




> Вы ж вроде как за взгляды прасангиков ратовали. А в Прасангике пустота "я" и пустота феноменов отличаются только объектами, а не способами пустотности.


Думаю, взгляды прасангиков как раз особо не нуждаются в моём ратовании. А вот я то нуждаюсь в овладении философской методологией. Поэтому тема и интересна.

----------


## Ынь

> Как я понимаю, методологически ничем не отличается. Но возникает следующий парадокс. Анализ "неодушевлённого" предмета действительно позволяет абстрагироваться от любой другой т.з. на него кроме своей, и тогда такой предмет анализируется как феномен, или явление - всё прекрасно.
> 
> А вот как же нам абстрагироваться от собственной т.з. "одушевлённого" предмета? Чисто формально - понятно как - рассмотреть его как феномен. Но абстракция-то вроде бы не очень выходит качественная. Как минимум какой-то полифеномен.


Вы же можете абстрагировать само это представление о себе другого человека и рассмотреть его. Почему абстракция будет некачественной? Для этого не надо даже знать, какое это представление, как не надо знать хорошо анатомию, чтобы доказать, что тело пусто. Достаточно разобраться, что такое "представление о себе" по сути (самскара, к примеру), т.е. выявить основу для обозначения. Потом анализировать уже эту основу, ее составляющие и т.д.

----------


## Socalledi

> выявить основу для обозначения. Потом анализировать уже эту основу, ее составляющие и т.д.


Именно!

Вот, давайте выявлять. Наш товарищ Matoos помимо своего имени имеет некую основу, на которую все мы это имя накладываем. Эта основа включает в себя физические и психические дхармы, совокупности которых существуют автономно. Эта автономия, как мне видится, препятствует разложению всей этой основы на дхармы по спискам.

В случае только физических или психических дхарм как объекта анализа всё гладко. А вот при анализе Матуса как индивида мы его раскладываем на списки, а сам он не раскладывается, сохраняя за собой свою автономию. Мы говорим, что не принимаем во внимание его собственное существование, а он там сам в себе всё равно (опускаем подробности) существует.

Вот вроде бы и выходит собственный признак на относительном уровне. А это уже сватантра.

----------


## matoos

> К сожалению, не имею этой прекрасной книги. Она довольно дорогая. А поскольку я слышал почти все лекции, послужившие для неё основой, кроме одной, я не стал её покупать. Если поделитесь сканами или приведёте цитату, буду признателен.


завтра отсканю прилю в личн.

----------


## Akimi

> завтра отсканю прилю в личн.


Решительно. Уважаю. Страниц надеюсь много?

----------


## matoos

> А всеведение - полностью развитая познающая способность  Трансформация, конечно, существенная.
> 
> Хорошо, если весь этот разговор так или иначе в области наших предположений, почему бы ни предположить, что новорожденное воплощение будды и есть трикая, и обладает всеми способностями трикаи, но во времена упадка нет существ, которые могут это воспринять. И они видят то, что позволяет им их карма - младенца, который плачет и не говорит. Карма ж.с. определяет только их восприятие, но не способности будды с его стороны.
> 
> Как же иначе объяснить, чтот Асанга сначала не видел Майтрейю вообще, хотя тот был рядом, потом увидел собаку, а потом после некоторых действий - Майтрейю. Майтрейя-то не развивался и не деградировал, а Асанга видел по-разному.
> 
> А еще подумала по поводу необучения Дхарме Будды Шакьямуни - ведь обучаться-то ему было и не у кого. Татхагата приходит в мир, когда Дхарма предыдущего Будды полностью исчезает в мире. Да и некоторые ученики его не обучались в нашем понимании (слушание-размышление-медитация) - им одного слова Будды было достаточно для пробуждения - такие отпечатки.



тому кто "рождается" тренировка нужна, Так Приходящему("не рождающемуся") нет :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

> А это к Вам вопрос, что вначале - Будда или представление о Будде? 
> 
> Т.е., как я понимаю, разговор не с т.з. Будды (он и так всё видит), а с нашей т.з. Весь топик именно с нашей т.з.


Точно! Именно так. Действительно, если предположить, а более того утвердить, что Будда, Пилигрим, Socalledi, да и все без исключения феномены пусты, тогда все складывается. Именно так - этот впрос дествительно только ко мне. Спасибо огромное, вы ответили очень точно, вне зависимости от того хотели вы этого или нет, пока мне достаточно. Умолкаю.




> Ну вот, сбежал. 
> 
> Пойду тогда и я.


Не обижайтесь пожалуйста. Так получилось. Клеши, будь они неладны.

----------


## Socalledi

> Не обижайтесь пожалуйста. Так получилось. Клеши, будь они неладны.


Вы бы сначала обидели, а потом уж извинялись. А то обидно как-то.  :Wink: 

А по существу, с т.з. Махаяны сначала всегда идёт Дхарма, а потом уже все Будды. Знаете ведь "где нет гуру даже имени Будды не слышно". Так что если "будда пуст", то сначала-то уж точно была Дхарма в личном восприятии.

*ЫНЬ:*

Ну так что с собственным признаком? Вы только имейте, пож. в виду, что никаких целей опровержения Ламрима и т.п. я не ставлю. Просто приятная философская беседа.

----------


## Ынь

> Вот, давайте выявлять. Наш товарищ Matoos помимо своего имени имеет некую основу, на которую все мы это имя накладываем. Эта основа включает в себя физические и психические дхармы, совокупности которых существуют автономно. Эта автономия, как мне видится, препятствует разложению всей этой основы на дхармы по спискам.
> 
> В случае только физических или психических дхарм как объекта анализа всё гладко. А вот при анализе Матуса как индивида мы его раскладываем на списки, а сам он не раскладывается, сохраняя за собой свою автономию. Мы говорим, что не принимаем во внимание его собственное существование, а он там сам в себе всё равно (опускаем подробности) существует.
> 
> Вот вроде бы и выходит собственный признак на относительном уровне. А это уже сватантра.


Нужно сначала определиться, с каким объектом мы имеем дело - с представлением Матуса о себе или с самим Матусом. Если вас последний интересует, тогда не совсем понимаю, чем его анализ отличается для вас от анализа Socalledi, основа которого тоже ведь состоит из физических и психических дхарм. Или, может быть, тем, что в результате анализа себя самого представление о собственном самосущем существовании исчезает, а если анализировать Матуса, то его представление о себе самосущем никуда не денется? В этом что ли проблема? Так ведь прасангика и не утверждает, что, медитируя на пустоту существ, их можно этим избавить от омрачений  :Smilie: . Зато вот вы от привязанности или неприязни к Матусу точно избавитесь.

А при чем тут собственный признак сватантриков? Как я его понимаю, это просто неумение отделить характеристики основы от наименования, а вовсе не "мнение" объекта анализа о себе самом. В таком случае собственными признаками с т.з. сватантрики обладали бы только одушевленные объекты, а это не так.




> Вы только имейте, пож. в виду, что никаких целей опровержения Ламрима и т.п. я не ставлю.


 Ничего такого я не думала  :Smilie:  Отвечаю, как только добралась до компа

----------


## Socalledi

Если бы так легко было избавиться от Матуса, никто бы о нём особо и не говорил. А как же нам отделить "его самого" от "его представления о себе"? В том-то и закавыка!

Если просто разложить его по спискам дхарм, тогда Матус действительно феноменален и вполне подходит для медитации по методикам Чандракирти-Цонкапы. Но рассматривая Матуса, мне неизбежно приходится признать за ним его собственное видение себя. Тем самым я признаю за ним и его существование "со стороны него самого", т.е. его "собственное существование".

И с этим согласен не только я, но и учитель Матуса. Он у него вроде бы святой, и пришёл в этот мир именно для него. Т.е. учитель Матуса видит реальность, но видит и автономию Матуса, которая пока имеет плачевные свойства. Поэтому учитель действует в мире для его блага.

----------


## Ынь

> Если бы так легко было избавиться от Матуса, никто бы о нём особо и не говорил. А как же нам отделить "его самого" от "его представления о себе"? В том-то и закавыка!


То, что вы называете "его собственным существованием" отличается от того, что называется "существованием со стороны объекта" (объектом отрицания) в буддийской философии. Последнее - это существование объекта вне зависимости от обозначения мыслью. Такого Матуса действительно нет. А есть какой? Зависимый от обозначения мыслью (здесь неважно - его мыслью или вашей. в вашем анализе - вашей). Ну, и от причин и частей, понятное дело.




> Если просто разложить его по спискам дхарм, тогда Матус действительно феноменален и вполне подходит для медитации по методикам Чандракирти-Цонкапы.


 Его видение самого себя будет всего лишь одной из дхарм (или несколькими) в этом списке. Его видение - только часть объектной основы, и она тоже состоит из "частей", из отдельных составляющих этого представления (представления о внешности, качествах ума, связях с другими людьми и пр.). Вы можете редуцировать его тело? Его сознание? Его кармические отпечатки? Чем так принципиально отличается анализ его представлений о чем-л, в том числе о себе?




> И с этим согласен не только я, но и учитель Матуса. Он у него вроде бы святой, и пришёл в этот мир именно для него. Т.е. учитель Матуса видит реальность, но видит и автономию Матуса, которая пока имеет плачевные свойства. Поэтому учитель действует в мире для его блага.


 С чем согласен? С тем, что представление Матуса о себе существует? Я тоже согласна. Или с тем, что оно существует как самосущее, независимое от обозначения мыслью? Не думаю, что учитель Матуса с этим согласится.

Надеюсь, Матус не против, что мы его тут анализируем :Big Grin:

----------


## Socalledi

> Надеюсь, Матус не против, что мы его тут анализируем


Думаю, если что он нам укажет сменить объект анализа, подтвердив тем самым свою автономию.

Тогда не будем закрывать рассмотрение Вашего последнего поста, но сначала перформулируем вопрос. Если мы начнём анализировать Матуса, то исходной точкой для анализа будет определённый объект анализа - Матус. Этот объект будет одинаково приниматься и нами, и самим Матусом как существующий на относительном уровне. Мы с Вами закономерно будем рассматривать Матуса как просто явление "известное в мире". Но сам-то Матус будет признавать такой объект не только в мире, но и в себе самом.

Тогда получится, что мы приняли к анализу объект - Матуса - согласившись с его существованием в силу его собственной позиции, а не позиции мира относительно Матуса. Тогда, если мы сформулируем его отрицание как чистое отрицание его собственной сущности, мы разрушим принятый к анализу объект. А это противоречит правилам онтологического анализа.

Другими словами не будет для нас разницы между Матусом и бюстом Матуса или Матусом и именем Матуса, хотя первоначально мы с этой разницей согласились, приняв его к анализу. Вот и вопрос, а допустимо ли для нас принимать его к анализу?

----------


## matoos

[QUOTE=Ынь;208528
Надеюсь, Матус не против, что мы его тут анализируем :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]

пока его не нашел :Smilie: 
Аня - молодец!

----------


## Ынь

> Если мы начнём анализировать Матуса, то исходной точкой для анализа будет определённый объект анализа - Матус. Этот объект будет одинаково приниматься и нами, и самим Матусом как существующий на относительном уровне. Мы с Вами закономерно будем рассматривать Матуса как просто явление "известное в мире". Но сам-то Матус будет признавать такой объект не только в мире, но и в себе самом.
> 
> Тогда получится, что мы приняли к анализу объект - Матуса - согласившись с его существованием в силу его собственной позиции, а не позиции мира относительно Матуса. Тогда, если мы сформулируем его отрицание как чистое отрицание его собственной сущности, мы разрушим принятый к анализу объект. А это противоречит правилам онтологического анализа.
> 
> Другими словами не будет для нас разницы между Матусом и бюстом Матуса или Матусом и именем Матуса, хотя первоначально мы с этой разницей согласились, приняв его к анализу. Вот и вопрос, а допустимо ли для нас принимать его к анализу?


Вы опять говорите о разных объектах анализа. Мы с вами можем анализировать Матуса только как другого, как внешний феномен. Он себя будет анализирорвать как "я". Объекты - разные. Но способ пустотности один и тот же, если вы не с позиции йогачары анализируете.
У бюста Матуса объектная основа - глина, мрамор или др. материал. У имени - звуки, буквы.
Вы анализируете со своей позиции (тогда для вас его представление о себе - тоже внешний объект, часть анализируемого объекта. И его можно принять к анализу). И устраняете посредством анализа СВОИ омрачения. А он будет со своей позиции себя анализировать. Тогда не будет путаницы.
Я уже сказала выше о разнице между существованием со стороны объекта (самобытием), которое отрицается и мнением о себе самого объекта, которое есть только часть основы, обладающей относительным, номинальным существованием.

----------


## Пилигрим

Ээх! Обещал умолкнуть, но вынужден признать: «не выдержал, влезу».

А вот если так?
Если Матус феноменален, а я признаю это после детального анализа, раскладывая Матуса по спискам дхарм. То получается, что никакого «собственного виденья себя Матусом», помимо моего представления об этом, нет. И в тоже время, я вынужден признать, что я постоянно сталкиваюсь с этим «собственным виденьем себя Матусом» в процессе контакта с ним, отрицать это было бы глупо. Но тогда выходит, что «собственное виденье себя  Матусом» присутствует в Матусе, но оно ложно и подлежит отрицанию. 
Похоже, что все сложилось, нет противоречия между Дхармакирти с его утверждением о том что, уже в процессе контакта объект познан, и определением «объекта отрицания» в системе Нагарджуна – Чандракирти – Цонкапа. «Ложное виденье самобытия феномена» - присутствует в самом феномене. Мы постоянно будем сталкиваться с ним в процессе контакта с любым феноменом, отрицаем мы его, на основании концептуального убеждения в его ложности в соответствии с указанным выше. Полностью избавится от контакта с ложным виденье самобытия в феномене возможно только в состоянии ровного йогического сосредоточения, получив таким образом, опыт физического переживания его ложности, обретя в следствии этого внеконцептуальную убежденность, прямое познание.
Пока мое понимание такое. Ух, что то много я наворочал.

----------


## Socalledi

> Мы с вами можем анализировать Матуса только как другого, как внешний феномен. Он себя будет анализирорвать как "я". Объекты - разные.


Вот именно, вот Вы и сказали: мы не можем принимать к анализу Матуса как объект имеющий собственную точку зрения на самого себя.

Правильно?

----------


## Socalledi

> Если Матус феноменален, а я признаю это после детального анализа, раскладывая Матуса по спискам дхарм. То получается, что никакого «собственного виденья себя Матусом», помимо моего представления об этом, нет. И в тоже время, я вынужден признать, что я постоянно сталкиваюсь с этим «собственным виденьем себя Матусом» в процессе контакта с ним, отрицать это было бы глупо. Но тогда выходит, что «собственное виденье себя Матусом» присутствует в Матусе, но оно ложно и подлежит отрицанию.


Если вникнуть в окончательный способ существования явлений, то всё верно. Но для этого сначала надо разложить Матуса по спискам дхарм. Вопрос, мы по правилам можем это сделать только проигнорировав собственную т.з. Матуса на себя или можем принять к анализу общий с Матусом объект с т.з. нашей и Матуса?

----------


## Ынь

> Вот именно, вот Вы и сказали: мы не можем принимать к анализу Матуса как объект имеющий собственную точку зрения на самого себя.
> 
> Правильно?


"Его точка зрения на себя" для нас - тоже внешний объект, как и он сам. Вы принимаете во внимание, что у него есть какие-то представления, но вы не встаете на его позицию. Для вас это только чужие представления.

----------


## Ынь

> Но тогда выходит, что «собственное виденье себя  Матусом» присутствует в Матусе, но оно ложно и подлежит отрицанию.


Да, присутствует в Матусе. Да, если он не архат, то его представление ложно. Но вам не нужно отрицать само наличие этого представления, т.к. тогда вы будете отрицать существующее, т.е. ошибаться. Вам не нужно также отрицать его заблуждения. Вы ведь даже не можете достоверно заключить, что они есть, т.к. содержание его сознания загадка для вас. Вы отрицаете только самобытие этих представлений. Понятна разница?

----------


## Socalledi

Значит, редуцировали полностью к феномену его. Это правильно - туда ему и дорога. А то поймали бы мы сами себя на признании собственного признака.

Но тогда остаётся вот какой воспрос. Выходит, с т.з. Прасангики анализ на предмет выявления реальности происходит не на основании реальности, а на основании лишь моего личного видения вещей. Чужое видение вещей полностью исключается. Можно ли тогда полагаться в этом вопросе на авторитет святых?

----------


## Ынь

> Но тогда остаётся вот какой воспрос. Выходит, с т.з. Прасангики анализ на предмет выявления реальности происходит не на основании реальности, а на основании лишь моего личного видения вещей. Чужое видение вещей полностью исключается. Можно ли тогда полагаться в этом вопросе на авторитет святых?


Результат абсолютного анализа - познание реальности, того, как я и феномены существуют. А основа - мое омраченное видение. Чужое видение не отрицается, оно просто недоступно нам в качестве видения (Матуса я не вижу его глазами). Поэтому познание пустоты (прямое) святых мы не можем использовать. А методические указания на тему как этого достичь - можно. Иначе на что же нам еще опираться.

----------


## Егор

Интересная беседа, захотелось поучаствовать :Smilie: 



> с т.з. Прасангики анализ на предмет выявления реальности происходит не на основании реальности, а на основании лишь моего личного видения вещей


Была б у нас реальность, Прасангика бы не нужна была.



> Чужое видение вещей полностью исключается. Можно ли тогда полагаться в этом вопросе на авторитет святых?


Чужое видение вещей в полном смысле нам недоступно. На мнения можно не полагаться, а можно и полагаться. В пользу первого говорит Калама-сутра, а второй подход более практичен, в этом месте начинается буддизм как религия.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Если вникнуть в окончательный способ существования явлений, то всё верно. Но для этого сначала надо разложить Матуса по спискам дхарм. Вопрос, мы по правилам можем это сделать только проигнорировав собственную т.з. Матуса на себя или можем принять к анализу общий с Матусом объект с т.з. нашей и Матуса?


Вот блин!? Что то у меня шарики за ролики завернулись! Если я правильно понял вопрос, то: Если мы, раскладывая наше восприятие Матуса на дхармы, в процессе анализа проигнорируем существование  в нем «восприятия Матуса как себя», то перестанем отличать Матуса от Пилигрима и вполне можем назвать Матуса Пилигримом и наоборот, что будет недостоверно с точки зрения относительной истины. Поэтому утверждая что «восприятие Матуса как себя» не существует, необходимо обязательно добавлять, с точки зрения абсолютной истины.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да, присутствует в Матусе. Да, если он не архат, то его представление ложно. Но вам не нужно отрицать само наличие этого представления, т.к. тогда вы будете отрицать существующее, т.е. ошибаться. Вам не нужно также отрицать его заблуждения. Вы ведь даже не можете достоверно заключить, что они есть, т.к. содержание его сознания загадка для вас. Вы отрицаете только самобытие этих представлений. Понятна разница?


Да вы правы. Я когда написал понял что могу быть понят неправильно, но уже не стал уточнять.
Говоря присутствует в Матусе, я имел ввиду присутствует "в моем представлении о Матусе". Мне кажется что вообще рассуждать, размышлять, возможно только анализируя и раассуждая о сбственном отражении объекта.
Кроме того, мне кажется что отрицание "объекта отрицания" не предполагает отрицание его существования, оно предполагает отрицание его истинности.  Отрицать истинность не существующего, согласитесь было бы нелепо.

----------


## Ынь

> Кроме того, мне кажется что отрицание "объекта отрицания" не предполагает отрицание его существования, оно предполагает отрицание его истинности.  Отрицать истинность не существующего, согласитесь было бы нелепо.


Отрицается именно существование объекта отрицания - самобытия. И это вовсе не нелепо - отрицать существование того, что на самом деле не существует, но упорно кажется существующим.

----------


## Socalledi

> Поэтому утверждая что «восприятие Матуса как себя» не существует, необходимо обязательно добавлять, с точки зрения абсолютной истины.


Хм, а вот здесь мне видится вопрос. А зачем вообще это утверждать? Ведь мы договорились игнорировать т.з. Матуса на себя самого не в смысле её существования, а в смысле методологии анализа. Его т.з. - это для нас его ментальные дхармы.

----------


## Socalledi

> Результат абсолютного анализа - познание реальности, того, как я и феномены существуют. А основа - мое омраченное видение. Чужое видение не отрицается, оно просто недоступно нам в качестве видения (Матуса я не вижу его глазами). Поэтому познание пустоты (прямое) святых мы не можем использовать. А методические указания на тему как этого достичь - можно. Иначе на что же нам еще опираться.


А вот эта тема видится мне также непростой.

1) Доказательства отсутствия собственного бытия дхарм частью прямо, а частью косвенно апелируют к авторитету канона. Т.е. именно к т.з. святых. Чтобы доказать это строго потребуются некоторые усилия, но сделать это вполне можно. Рудой называет это полиморфизмом буддизма.

2) Истинность Дхармы, основанная на опыте святых, определяется в доктрине как истинность в силу неприченения страданий и приведения к блаженству. Т.е. это не трактовка истины как реальности, но, скорее аксеологическая, т.е. ценностная трактовка. Т.е. истинно, поскольку избавляет от мук.

3) Результат - это именно достижение святости, т.е. видения святых. Т.е. слова "как феномены существуют на самом деле" допустимы только приблизительно, не строго. Видение святых - реализация познания всего подлежащего познанию. А "то как на самом деле" - вопрос сложный, и Будда об этом не говорил - вот что существенно.

Имеем результат: 

1) чужим видением пользоваться не можем, т.к. договорились опираться только на своё.
2) Чужим видением пользоваться обязаны, поскольку подходящего своего не имеем.

Это уже действительно трудная тема, поэтому если не хотите обсуждать, можем здесь прерваться.

----------


## Ынь

> 1) Доказательства отсутствия собственного бытия дхарм частью прямо, а частью косвенно апелируют к авторитету канона. Т.е. именно к т.з. святых.


 Учитель говорил, что есть два способа объяснения в учениях о Махамудре: когда Учитель, исходя из собственного опыта, "описывает ученику, как выглядит океан" - это прямой способ. И косвенный, когда он "объясняет дорогу - как добраться до океана". Я это к тому, что 1-й способ - опора на опыт Учителя, и он далеко не всем ученикам подходит. А 2-й, о чем я говорила - методология. С ее помощью вы можете сами исследовать объект и проверить, действительно ли он пуст. 



> 3) Результат - это именно достижение святости, т.е. видения святых. Т.е. слова "как феномены существуют на самом деле" допустимы только приблизительно, не строго. Видение святых - реализация познания всего подлежащего познанию. А "то как на самом деле" - вопрос сложный, и Будда об этом не говорил - вот что существенно.


Под "на самом деле" я подразумевала абсолютную истину, а не одновременное познание двух истин, как у будд.




> Имеем результат: 
> 1) чужим видением пользоваться не можем, т.к. договорились опираться только на своё.
> 2) Чужим видением пользоваться обязаны, поскольку подходящего своего не имеем.


Не можем именно потому что не в состоянии, а не из-за договоренности.

Да, тема точно непростая. И единственный выход, который я вижу из этого противоречия, - правильная опора на Учителя. Это единственный способ использовать то, чего сам еще не имеешь.

----------


## Socalledi

Нет слов! Позвольте Вами восхищаться!

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Отрицается именно существование объекта отрицания - самобытия. И это вовсе не нелепо - отрицать существование того, что на самом деле не существует, но упорно кажется существующим.


Что же получается? Получается, что я неверно определил объект отрицания. "видимое самобытие" существует, но оно  ложно в силу отсутствия "самобытия", именно отрицание "самобытия", сделает "видимое самобытие" ложным, и при этом позволит нам согласится с его существованием.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Хм, а вот здесь мне видится вопрос. А зачем вообще это утверждать? Ведь мы договорились игнорировать т.з. Матуса на себя самого не в смысле её существования, а в смысле методологии анализа. Его т.з. - это для нас его ментальные дхармы.


Вы еще не устали от меня? Если нет, то:
Пилигрим и Матус анализируют некий объект. Составляют о нем каждый свою точку зрения, а затем обмениваются ими. Может ли Пилигрим полностью игнорировать точку зрения Матуса, в своем анализе объекта после обмена мнениями, на том основании, что она для Пилигрима ментальные дхармы Матуса? Я правильно понял вопрос?

----------


## Socalledi

Конечно же нет!

Т.е. конечно же не устали!  :Big Grin: 

Вы перевели разговор немного в другую плоскость, а произошло это потому, что, наверное, попались на крючок, предназначавшийся Ынь.

Ход каверзы был следующий:

1) Живой объект имеет собственные ментальные дхармы.
2) Следовательно он автономен в своём существовании.
3) Следовательно при рассмотрении его с т.з. стороннего наблдюдателя он представляется имеющим собственное существование на относительном уровне.
4) Следовательно он существует в силу собственного признака, что подтверждается видением святых, которые видят реальность, но действуют для его блага.
5) Получили неопровергнутый тезис Сватантрики.

Я попытался защитить этот тезис 2 путями: 

1) Сначала смешал понятие собственной т.з. живого объекта с понятием его собственного признака.
2) Потом предложил Ынь согласиться с идентичностью анализируемого объекта с т.з. "изнутри" и "снаружи".

Она сразу указала на смешения. Пришлось соглашаться. Я мог бы ещё пытаться апелировать к методологическому указанию Ламрима начинать освоение анализа именно с собственной личности, а не с чужой. Например, я мог бы заявить, что это является указанием на неприменимость чистой прасанги к чужой личности. Но делать этого я не стал, потому что мы могли бы запутать кого-нибудь из зрителей.

Относительно Вашего последнего вопроса: чужая т.з. при анализе по методу Прасангики не рассматривается. Это принципиальный момент. Прасанга не соглашается ни с чьими онтологическими тезисами, но и не выдвигает своих. Что же она делает? Она опровергает достоверные философские системы на онтологическом (бытийном) уровне. По сути это всё.

Есть ещё много частностей относительно недостоверных философских тезисов, типа Бог-творец и т.д. Но это уже по сути не сама Прасангика, а её общемировоззренческая позиция. Собственно Прасангика это чистая деконструктивная методология.

----------

